# Onkyo vs Integra



## tazman (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi
was wondering if you guys hve any thought,or suggestions regardig going with Onkyo for smaller budgets?
Taz:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As they are both the same company there is very little difference between the two. Mainly having balanced pre outs is the biggest difference on the Integra.
The tolerance levels will be a little tighter on the Integra line but again audibly there would be no difference.
I have an Onkyo TX SR805 now going on more then 3 years and have still never had one issue and it is a solid performer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The biggest thing Integra has going for it is that it has an additional year of Warranty. In addition, the Distribution Channels are much different with Integra primarily being aimed at the Custom Install Market with very few traditional Retailers carrying the line. It also makes it difficult to find Online.

Personally, I prefer the Industrial Design of the Onkyo Model each Integra Component is based off of. Mostly, I am not a huge fan of the Silver Volume Knob and prefer that Secondary Functions are covered by a hidden door on the Onkyo Models. However, taste is subjective.

As far as "hand picked components", all I know is that the Integra stuff is made at the same Malaysian Plant as the Onkyos. If Integra was made in Japan, I would put more credence in this assertion.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just bought an Integra DTR 40.2 (from my friend in Bradenton Jungle Jack!) and it's an amazing receiver. It replaced my 7 year old DTR 8.2. Free sub to Sirius Internet Radio, V-Tuner Internet Radio with hundreds of stations, plus Pandora. And the sound is amazing, very crisp and clean.

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Integra8 said:


> I just bought an Integra DTR 40.2 (from my friend in Bradenton Jungle Jack!) and it's an amazing receiver. It replaced my 7 year old DTR 8.2. Free sub to Sirius Internet Radio, V-Tuner Internet Radio with hundreds of stations, plus Pandora. And the sound is amazing, very crisp and clean.
> 
> Jeff


Hello,
Was it at Audio Workshop on Manatee Avenue? Regardless, congratulations on your new SSP. The 40.2 is an excellent SSP and a free year of Sirius is gravy. I love Pandora and use it often and vTuner is quite good as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I always thought Integra and Onkyo were the same company, but aimed at 2 markets custom installs and consumers.


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Was it at Audio Workshop on Manatee Avenue? Regardless, congratulations on your new SSP. The 40.2 is an excellent SSP and a free year of Sirius is gravy. I love Pandora and use it often and vTuner is quite good as well.
> Cheers,
> JJ


It was indeed! Mario is a great guy and I've bought all my A/V eq from him, at least receivers, and Paradigm speakers. I couldn't stand walking into Sound Advice and, one being ignored, and two, paying their full retail for eq. I used to live in Sarasota, btw, as you probably already figured out! Integra is supposed to be a "step up" in performace over Onkyo.

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Small World amigo. Mario is an amazing guy and is a shining example of the advantages to having a relationship with a specialist AV Store as opposed to a Big Box Store or Online.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Small World amigo. Mario is an amazing guy and is a shining example of the advantages to having a relationship with a specialist AV Store as opposed to a Big Box Store or Online.
> Cheers,
> JJ


You got that right JJ! I of course now live in AZ and I still bought from him! I walked into a "home theater" store in Scottsdale and they had ONE Paradigm speaker and it was a center one at that! He has more A/V eq than a high priced retail store in one of the most expensive citys in the U.S.

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Another fantastic Store like that is Read Brothers in Charleston, SC. They carry many High End Lines and it is the strangest place. You walk in and it is a Fabrics/Textile Store and then you walk down a Ramp where a 30,000 Dollar 2 Channel Setup is featured as you walk into that part of the Store. 

The Owner Tom and his Wife Marion are really passionate about Music and work with Clients all over the Country.
I purchased my first pair of Martin Logans there along with my Aragon 8008bb. For a time I had 4 Aragon Amps, but now only have 1.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Another fantastic Store like that is Read Brothers in Charleston, SC. They carry many High End Lines and it is the strangest place. You walk in and it is a Fabrics/Textile Store and then you walk down a Ramp where a 30,000 Dollar 2 Channel Setup is featured as you walk into that part of the Store.
> 
> The Owner Tom and his Wife Marion are really passionate about Music and work with Clients all over the Country.
> ...


Great place. My wife and I stumbled on to it when we visited Charleston. She was drawn in because she is passionate about fabrics and design and, once in, I discovered the audio part. Boy, were we compatible!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Kal, that is awesome you have been there as well. Right after I graduated from college, I moved to Charleston and lived there for 5 years. Literally the first thing I did when I settled in was look up Hifi Stores in the area and Read Brothers carried about every Brand I was interested in. I also lived Downtown within 10 minutes of the Store. Such a surreal experience the first time you go there.

Between my brother and I, we have spent a small fortune there. My brother still purchases almost everything from there. Tom is one of the nicest people I have met period.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tazman (Feb 23, 2011)

I just bought a new DTR 70.1,and can't wait to put it to work!
Taz


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Taz, congrats on the 70.1. It is a very nice piece of equipment.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

tazman said:


> I just bought a new DTR 70.1,and can't wait to put it to work!
> Taz


Do you have a 70.1 or 70.2? Either way, if you have internet radio capability, you can get a trial sub to Sirius Internet Radio, received mine for a year!! Plus the V-Tuner internet radio has hundreds of free radio stations!

Jeff


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> As they are both the same company there is very little difference between the two. Mainly having balanced pre outs is the biggest difference on the Integra.
> The tolerance levels will be a little tighter on the Integra line but again audibly there would be no difference.
> I have an Onkyo TX SR805 now going on more then 3 years and have still never had one issue and it is a solid performer.


I Really liked my TX-SR805 too. But I had the display lighs go out....bad resistor:spend:. And now the 805 went dead again after a "Crack" sound and flash of light from the right side rear and a small line of Black smoke..:spend: second time in 3 years it has had problems. There is a thread that is on going from 2008 on the AVS forum(hundreds of posts) about the 805 problems. Most are from the Heat issues (Great Amps):hsd: when they worked. Do not stack anything on a 805 and have a fan mounted in the rear if you play your 805 AVR 15 hours a day like I do (retired) My 2003 model Yamaha AVR 7.1 RX-V2400 has had more daily use and did not run as hot and never had a problem with it. But no HD audio or HDMI the reason I got the 805. And it did not have the power of the Onkyo even though Yamaha claimed it does. I was told the HDMI boards are a weak link in the 805 when played daily like I abused mine. Looking for a better AVR,or seperates this time. Hooked my old 2400 again so I can watch movies and listen to music. My neighbor has a the TX-SR875 and plays it like I do and never had a problem with it so I will look at another Onkyo AVR but not a 805.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Stacking and lack of proper ventilation is a main culprit for many who have had issues with the 805 in spite of the fact that the Owners Manual clearly stated not to place anything on top of it and to give it room to breathe. Sadly, all newer Onkyos both run cooler and output less power into 5 and 7 Channels than the 2500 Dollar plus 5007/5008.

The Display fix is a Resistor and is both cheap and not beyond the scope of most AV Enthusiasts. I agree that it should not ever happen, but at least it is something that can be fixed. All I know is I used an 875 for around 3 years, ran it 3 years running it 24/7 and had zero issues and my friend who purchased my 805 that I picked up while waiting for the 875 has had zero issues. In addition, I sold my 875 to a dear friend about 6 Months ago where finally the Amplifiers are being used and he has had zero issues.

All I can say is there is not an AVR on the Market without some sort of issue that affects certain individual Models. However, on the whole they have been solid. With all of the Class Action Lawsuits with Sony as a result of their SXRD TV's, if Onkyo's issues were widespread the Lawyers would be circling.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Stacking and lack of proper ventilation is a main culprit for many who have had issues with the 805 in spite of the fact that the Owners Manual clearly stated not to place anything on top of it and to give it room to breathe. Sadly, all newer Onkyos both run cooler and output less power into 5 and 7 Channels than the 2500 Dollar plus 5007/5008.
> 
> The Display fix is a Resistor and is both cheap and not beyond the scope of most AV Enthusiasts. I agree that it should not ever happen, but at least it is something that can be fixed. All I know is I used an 875 for around 3 years, ran it 3 years running it 24/7 and had zero issues and my friend who purchased my 805 that I picked up while waiting for the 875 has had zero issues. In addition, I sold my 875 to a dear friend about 6 Months ago where finally the Amplifiers are being used and he has had zero issues.
> ...


I agree all the AVR on the market will have issues. I wish I had waited on the 875 as I did not stack my 805 and in 40 years lddude: I have never had a AVR run as hot as the 805 did. Start a POLL and see if more 805 had problems VS the Happy Campers like you. I differ on your post that most could fix the display problem. Your AVR front end quits and most owners do not have any idea where to start and most of us do not own equipment to look for the problem much less where to start.Any failure can be fixed if you have the $$ and know what to do.( I restore Corvette's not AVR) Did you look at the 700 page on going 3 year old thread about all the 805 failures on AVS forum??? NONE of the other specific AVR had this many failures as they test and post what each new AVR does and report. 24 /7 on a 875 for years, you Never turned it OFF??:nono: Really... TV cost so much more then a 805 and when a expensive TV goes out people get Really madaddle:. And I bet Sony sold a lot more defective TV then Onkyo sold 805 at a 3 to 1 cost ratio.. hence the Lawyers and law suits. The 805 was/IS widespread as I saved for months to buy mine and have followed this for topic for years on several forums. Do some indepth research on the 805 before you reply again and you will see what I am talking about.
Best Regards
Louis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have actually continually followed many 800 Threads including the one you are referencing. Those who are not happy with a particular Model always speak most loudly on Forums. Also the 805 sold a huge number of units for an AVR and I do think it would be enough to warrant a Class Action Lawsuit. Also, places like us and AVS represent a sliver of the Owner Base of any Model. As to the Resistor fix for the 805, the Thread is very well written and those of moderate skill should be able to accomplish it. Props on your Restoration Job also.

All Onkyos since have output less power while running cooler as a response to complaints about the earlier upper tier AVR's running hot.
Sad to me that the 2600 Dollar TX-NR5008 outputs less power than the 1000 Dollar 805 did. My 3007 does run noticeably cooler than either my 805 or 875 did. 
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Its funny because I have never really read a bad thread about Onkyo and considering how many units they sold I think the ratio must be very small for people with problems, I know for one that my old 905 never skipped a beat.


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

recruit said:


> Its funny because I have never really read a bad thread about Onkyo and considering how many units they sold I think the ratio must be very small for people with problems, I know for one that my old 905 never skipped a beat.


You think it's Funny :boxer: I fail to see the humor in spending a Grand on a AVR and have it fail 2 times in 3 years.:foottap: I would buy anohter Onkyo or Integra in a heart beat. But not another 805.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like Onkyo receivers as well. I have owned an 805 for several years as well... no problems at all. There may have very well been some issues with those, but I think Onkyo sold about 5 to 1 of this model over their others... it was the breaking point unit with features to price ratio. So it would not necessarily be unusual to hear more issues with these. 

HOWEVER, I highly doubt you will be looking at a used 805, so really issues with it are a moot point. I would have no hesitation in recommending their budget models. They are a very popular receiver for good reason. :T


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> As they are both the same company there is very little difference between the two. Mainly having balanced pre outs is the biggest difference on the Integra.
> The tolerance levels will be a little tighter on the Integra line but again audibly there would be no difference.
> I have an Onkyo TX SR805 now going on more then 3 years and have still never had one issue and it is a solid performer.


X2 I havent had one issue with mine either. You can pick them up for a very reasonable price these days


----------

